

What has shut down and what will possibly shut down - daintynews

<p><pre><code>    MegaUpload - Closed.
    FileServe - Closing, does not sell premium.
    FileJungle - Deleting files. Locked in the U.S..
    UploadStation - Locked in the U.S..
    FileSonic - the news is arbitrary (under FBI investigation).
    VideoBB - Closed! Will disappear soon.
    Uploaded - Banned in the U.S. and the FBI went after the owners who are gone.
    FilePost - Deleting all material (will leave executables, pdfs, txts)
    Videoz - Closed and locked in the countries affiliated with the USA.
    4shared - Deleting files with copyright and waits in line at the FBI.
    MediaFire - Called to testify in the next 90 days and it will open doors. Pro FBI
    Org Torrent - Could vanish with everything within 30 days “he is under criminal investigation”
    Network Share mIRC - Awaiting the decision of the case to continue or terminate Torrente everything.
    Koshiki - Operating 100% Japan will not join the SOPA / PIPA
    Shienko Box - 100% working China / Korea will not join the SOPA / PIPA
    ShareX BR - group UOL / BOL / iG say they will join the SOPA / PIPA</code></pre>
======
jbseek
Seems like they went after everyone. 2012 has not been so good for these types
of sites.

~~~
daintynews
I agree. I wonder if they'll start coming after sites like Youtube and Tumblr
as well.

~~~
dholowiski
How about Hacker News? I see someone just posted a list of file sharing sites
on it, that's got to be illegal somehow?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3503788>

~~~
daintynews
I sort of expected this reply, needless to say I'm not surprised. I compiled
the list just so people will know, if they go after this thread, then they're
sickening.

------
hendrix
what about rapidshare/ifile?

~~~
daintynews
I tried looking that up, as of typing, they have not yet issued any statement.
So I think they're still good. However, it must be remembered that Rapidshare
has had some issues as well too.

Rapidshare has already been involved in numerous lawsuits in Germany and I
believe have come out on top on the important ones.

